# Pak Shack One-Person Shelters On Sale!



## holehopper (Jul 16, 2009)

Guys,

The Pak Shack one-person shelters are on sale for only $49 + shipping on Crosslakesales.com. Super great deal!

HH


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

ummm.....yaaaa. i have a pack shack. and i wouldnt buy another one....ever. i thinking of using as a bathroom for camping. it would work as long as there was no wind blowing.

anyone thinking of getting one of these should spend a little more money and get a frabill recon or another flip style shelter.

its hard to say if the pak shack in better then nothing at all. i'd take mine fishing all the time but hardly ever used it.

what i did to make it better though, is cut the seat out of it, and sit on a bucket instead. or you can sit in the fishable area and fish through area where the seat was.

but otherwise, buy something else


----------



## working man 2 (Nov 23, 2008)

i made the mistake of buying one . what a piece of crap!
the plastic that holds the seat together exploded, the little 6-40 screw that attaches the tent to the chair was bending when i pulled it out of the box. i thought it might break before i even took it out on the ice.
3 trips out and it was done.they should be ashamed of themselves for even putting that on the market:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Fleet Farm (WI, MN "man's mall") had them for $39 +s/h around turkey day.

Are their collapsible sleds worth a darn?


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

That's disappointing MC Sports has them for $44 I was planning on picking one up tomorrow. My two man Viking finally got tossed out with the trash this summer. Well looks like I'm going to tick the wife off and spend more money on something better:lol:


----------



## susanlakeboys (Mar 16, 2008)

sounds like a good place for a viking to go  i didnt like that shelter either


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

susanlakeboys said:


> ummm.....yaaaa. i have a pack shack. and i wouldnt buy another one....ever. i thinking of using as a bathroom for camping. it would work as long as there was no wind blowing.
> 
> anyone thinking of getting one of these should spend a little more money and get a frabill recon or another flip style shelter.
> 
> ...


 thats so funny and right !
i have one and drag it around and never use it either !
im also trying to figure out another use for it too !

like somehow mounting to jet sled or put wood studs on side for length
and connecting too .... i have a bass seat mounted to rear of the jet sled for comfort and hauling another person behind 3 wheeler 
guess ill measure width on large jet sled and width of seat 
as that seat might be nice inside my clam


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

I have had a pack shack for 3 seasons, and overall it does lack quality. I have had some great days fishing out of it, so I know it serves its purpose. The two main problems with it are if it's windy out you can pretty much forget it, and the construction is weak. I have had to repair it a few times with zip ties and such just to keep it working. On days where it's sunny, cold, and not windy it does a great job. The problem is those days are not too common out there. :lol: For the money it might be worth it as long as you know the limitations to it. I'm keeping mine just as an extra to bring along if a buddy or someone needs a place to get warm while fishing. 

Good luck, 

MDH

p.s. My pic next to my name above with a limit of perch was caught in my pack shack. It was great to have a light weight shanty to walk way out at cotton rd. that day. I think this was 2 or 3 seasons ago now, so not this year guys!


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the reviews and opinions guys. Was just coming to this forum to post a question regarding whether or not they are worth trying........


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

MDH said:


> ........ For the money it might be worth it as long as you know the limitations to it.


Sounds like the limitations are that it cannot be used during the times you really want a shelter.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

:lol::lol:Sounds like they would work good indoors. :lol::lol:


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe. But it does come in handy when you want to site fish and when it really cold but not windy. So there are LIMITATIONS, but also positive uses is all I was saying. 

Later, 

MDH


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

ya i just took the seat off easily and put it in my clam 5600 nice chair but not for sight fishing (threw my back out leaning to far forward)
attached the shack part to my jet sled easily too 
i have a cross country ski s mounted and a bass seat too that is much better to sight fish from and more comfortable

i would say that for 40 $ pak shak and 20-30 $ jet sled a bucket and free cross country skis and screws and split a scrap 2x4 for mounts you can have the cheapest -easiest to pull sight fishing trap without limitations !.... and a nice free collapsible chair
i put the chair inside my clam 5600 and the bonus is that i can still put clam on top of jet sled and strap it long ways thru the ski"s for easier hand pulling or towing behind atv and have 2 shanties too ! base camp connected to atv and jet sled for searching 
i have some pics in album in a minute !


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

ummm.....yaaaa. i have a pack shack. and i wouldnt buy another one....ever. i thinking of using as a bathroom for camping. it would work as long as there was no wind blowing.

anyone thinking of getting one of these should spend a little more money and get a frabill recon or another flip style shelter.

its hard to say if the pak shack in better then nothing at all. i'd take mine fishing all the time but hardly ever used it.

what i did to make it better though, is cut the seat out of it, and sit on a bucket instead. or you can sit in the fishable area and fish through area where the seat was.

but otherwise, buy something else 
__________________
proud to be a fishermen. 




Now thats funny. I fish out of a frabill.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

any one want to sell there crappy shak pak to me for 25 $$... pm me


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

new pics are in my album if any one that hates the pak shak or wants to have the cheapest -lightest -most comfortable seating -easiest pulling fish trap on the ice !!

very easy to do .... any one know how to take my pictures and publish it here ??
would be very helpful to many .... especially as it snows more and more and more
just to get very slushy to make it very hard to pull very far all the other shanties !


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I fish 90% of the time outta my Trap Scout, but I break out the Pack Shack when I have to hike in fresh snow or slush. That's what it was made for right.


----------



## holehopper (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, surprised how much you guys ripped on the Pak Shacks. You cant compare them to a fish trap or otters, those types of shacks are much heavier and built for different conditions. Pak shacks are lightweight shelters for conditions when a larger shack is not as feasible. Cant compare a $40 item to a few hundred dollars item.


----------

